# Petco has really cute Halloween outfits out!!



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

A friend of mine on Facebook posted that Petco was having a big sale on clothing today so I went to check it out and all of their summer clothing is on clearance for $3.18! Smoochie poochie, wagatude. pupcrew, etc. brands are all on clearance! Our petco still had a ton of selection so I got some great deals.

And I noticed they had several adorable Halloween outfits in! No real costumes but some Halloween themed hoodies like "Lil' Devil", "Lil' Monster" etc. I took a picture of the Halloween section on my phone. I wanted to buy them all LOL










I even asked the cashier when they were getting Christmas clothes in and she laughed at me  but I just want to be prepared...I know they are going to be cute! haha


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

oh yeah already hit up all our petcos lollll not all the petcos are that low though some are still charging $7.50 but the ones that are at 3.18 and 3.68 it is a big score  I am waiting for a couple to go down from the $7.50 thought and will go back so keep checking back and the halloween stuff is adorable already grabbed those too


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I went to Petco last week & saw all the cute Halloween outfits & got Hannah a really cute little dress on sale.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Darn! I wish we had a Petco here! :smmadder:


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

Here are some quick pics I took on my phone when I got home of what I bought today...excuse Rylie's messy hair LOL. 

Rylie's clothes










Lacy's dress










rylie in his Lil' Devil hoodie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 4 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825795


> Darn! I wish we had a Petco here! :smmadder:[/B]



i know how you feel, we have nothing around here :smmadder:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow- all those outfits! I love the little pink getup with the wings! ahaha. So cute!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

go on petco.com and i am sure they have the halloween stuff on there  not sure about the sale stuff though 


QUOTE (MySugarBears @ Sep 4 2009, 02:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825801


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Sep 4 2009, 12:22 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825795





> Darn! I wish we had a Petco here! :smmadder:[/B]



i know how you feel, we have nothing around here :smmadder:
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Sep 4 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825796


> Here are some quick pics I took on my phone when I got home of what I bought today...excuse Rylie's messy hair LOL.
> 
> Rylie's clothes
> 
> ...


 I checked out petco and they don't carry that hoodie  It would have been just perfect since my best friend calls the Hunter a litle devil. 

Don't feel bad Marj - I have a petco and they never have anything that gets posted on this blog; their clothing section is VERY VERY limited.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Sep 4 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=826128


> QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Sep 4 2009, 01:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=825796





> Here are some quick pics I took on my phone when I got home of what I bought today...excuse Rylie's messy hair LOL.
> 
> Rylie's clothes
> 
> ...


 I checked out petco and they don't carry that hoodie  It would have been just perfect since my best friend calls the Hunter a litle devil. 

Don't feel bad Marj - I have a petco and they never have anything that gets posted on this blog; their clothing section is VERY VERY limited. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

aw don't give up. NOt sure when our petco got the Halloween things but it's still almost 2 months til Halloween so maybe your petco just hasn't gotten them yet. I would just check back and hopefully they'll get it at yours soon. It was with all their Halloween outfits.


----------



## Terry36 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------

